# Started Agility with Mia



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

So I started Agility with Mia yesterday. She took everything in stride with other dogs who had been on the equiptment before!!! 

She amazed me at how much she picked up so quickly! I can't wait until next week!!! Although I already can't keep up with her.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

CK, where are you training? I do Obed at CTA and have heard good things about the agility there.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good fun, isn't it! Sophy and I spent an hour and a half doing the canine equipment of circuit training this morning - seven dogs, seven groups of equipment, and no pauses as we were rotated round them. I was whacked after 20 minutes - she went chasing round the field after the big dogs when we finished! Who was it who said you never wear a poodle out - just build up there stamina for even more exercise. Have fun with Mia - I am beginning to see why people find it so addictive.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> CK, where are you training? I do Obed at CTA and have heard good things about the agility there.


It was at CTA. Saturday morning they have drop in classes and I went with a friend.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad you had fun..becareful it is very addictive


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is really exciting! They are so smart and pick up so fast. When we were in classes, our poodles went ahead of other breeds that were on their second round for that level. Have a fabulous time with you poodle!
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fun times!! You two will have fun I am sure!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh we had a blast I can't wait until Saturday to do it again!! I think I need to start running some more! Flyball is easier let go and then they come back to you, how do you keep up with them!

Yes I already have the flyball bug... now I think I've caught the begining of the agility bug. I can see why this can be addicting.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

We had our second class yesterday. Again we had a blast. I came home tired, and Mia wanted to play some more!! She did great. We can't go next week because we'll be at a flyball tournement but I am looking forward to signing up for another class!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah..glad you two had fun..I always come home tired fro class but Flyer could go on for hours.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

So glad you're enjoying it! Such great fun!! Lacey and I are definitely addicted


----------

